# how long does it take to team your pigons



## cherry hunter (Apr 17, 2005)

we recently recieved some pigons. eventually i would like them to let the loose but want them to reture to their roust. any advice


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Cherry,

Depends on a number of factors. What breed, what age are they ?


----------

